# Planetariums in your country



## Corneliu (Dec 4, 2004)

Show off all your planetariums from your countries!!! As I am a big cosmology freak it would be great to know in case I visit any of your countries..

Let me start with

Lisbon, Portugal




























USA, McDonnell-Planetarium, St. Louis


----------



## ChivDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

The Adler Planetarium in Chicago was the first planetarium in the Western hemisphere built in 1930 and is located right on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Corneliu (Dec 4, 2004)

Spain, Valencia, City of Sciences


----------



## Corneliu (Dec 4, 2004)

USA, Texas Tech University


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Space Museum


----------



## Rodarte (May 30, 2007)

*PLANETARIUM*

Buenos Aires, ARGENTINA










This Planetarium was built in 1967. (40th anniversary)


----------



## Corneliu (Dec 4, 2004)

Stuttgart, Germany


















Bristol, UK


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some Planetariums from *Germany*:









Hamburg









Berlin









Bochum


















Wolfsburg









Jena









Flensburg (at the Marineschool Mürwik)









Strange one in Berlin 










Even the provincial towns has some kinda big planetariums :lol:

_Recklinghausen_









_Radebeul_










And, how could it also be different, the schools doesn't go out empty, too! 

_School Planetarium in Bautzen, Saxony_










And that's how the projectors inside mostly look alike:



















Hope u enjoyed that little excursion


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Btw: Someone who have upsetting impressions of a lightshow inside these buildings?  I think that would be interesting... And I've never visited such an ... amazing... place


----------



## Corneliu (Dec 4, 2004)

Beijing, China


----------



## Corneliu (Dec 4, 2004)

Hayden Planetarium, New York


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Too many in the whole country. These are the ones in the Los Angeles Area.

Beattie Planetarium
San Bernadino Valley College
701 S. Mount Vernon Ave.
San Bernardino, CA 92410
33 foot dome - 62 seats
Goto GX-10 star projector installed 1979
phone: 909-888-6511 ext. 1458
E-mail: [email protected].cc.ca.us


Beverly Hills High School Planetarium
241 South Voreno Drive
Beverly Hills, CA 90212
30 foot dome - 80 seats
Spitz A4 star projector installed 1969
phone: 310-246-1914

Brackett Obs. & Millikan Planetarium
Pomona College
610 N. College Ave.
Claremont, CA 91711
20 foot dome - 45 seats
Goto GEII star projector
phone: 909-621-8724
E-mail: [email protected]


Donald Bianchi Planetarium
California State University
Northridge, CA 91330
40 foot dome - 105 seats
Spitz 512 star projector installed 1992
phone: 818-677-5601

Drescher Planetarium
Santa Monica College
1900 Pico Blvd.
Santa Monica, CA 90405
28 foot dome - 56 seats
Evans & Sutherland Digistar II projector installed 1997
phone: 310-434-4223
E-mail: [email protected]


El Camino College Planetarium
16007 Crenshaw Blvd.
Torrance, CA 90506
30 foot dome - 77 seats
Spitz A4 star projector installed 1969
phone: 310-660-3373
E-mail: [email protected]




Glendale College Science Center Planetarium
1500 N. Verdugo Road
Glendale, CA 91208
30 foot dome - 48 seats
Sky-Skan SkyVision High Definition Full Dome Video projector installed 2003
phone: 818-240-1000 x 5387

Griffith Observatory
800 E. Observatory Rd.
Los Angeles, CA 90027
75 foot dome - 300 seats
Zeiss IX star projector
Los Angeles, CA 90027

Los Angeles Harbor College Planetarium
1111 S. Figueroa Place
Wilmington, CA 90744
33 foot dome - 40 seats
Spitz A4 star projector installed 1968
phone: 310-522-8231

Los Angeles Valley College Planetarium
5800 Fulton Ave.
Valley Glen, CA 91401
24 foot dome - 45 seats
Spitz SciDome color computer graphic star projector installed 2005
phone: 818-927-2335
Email: [email protected]


Milliken Planetarium
Chaffey College
5885 Haven Ave.
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91737
39 foot dome - 76 seats
Spitz A3P star projector installed 1964
phone: 909-941-2758
E-mail: [email protected]


Mt. San Antonio College Planetarium
1100 North Grand Ave.
Walnut, CA 91789
35 foot dome - 100 seats
Spitz A3P star projector installed 1968
phone: 909-594-5611 ext. 4704

Orange Coast College Planetarium
2701 Fairview Rd.
Costa Mesa, CA 92628
24 foot dome - 51 seats
Viewlex Apollo star projector installed 1973
phone: 714-432-5880

Pasadena City College Planetarium
1370 East Colorado Blvd.
Pasadena, CA 91106
30 foot dome - 50 seats
Spitz A3P star projector installed 1964
phone: 626-585-7322
E-mail: [email protected]


Riverside Community College Planetarium
4800 Magnolia Ave.
Riverside, CA 92506
24 foot dome - 50 seats
Spitz A4 star projector installed 1976
phone: 909-222-8515
E-mail: [email protected]


S.A.G.E. Planetarium
38060 20th St. East
Palmdale, CA 93550
40 foot dome - 120 seats
Spitz 512A star projector installed 1997
phone: 661-273-7646
E-mail: [email protected]

Tessmann Planetarium
Santa Ana College
1530 W. 17th St.
Santa Ana, CA 92706
35 foot dome - 120 seats
Goto Chronos star projector installed 2003
phone: 714-564-6356

UCLA Planetarium
UCLA, Physics/Astronomy Div.
405 Hilgard Ave.
Los Angeles, CA 90095
25 seats
Goto GX-10 star projector installed 1972
phone: 310-825-4434
E-mail: [email protected]


Victor Valley College Planetarium
18422 Bear Valley Rd.
Victorville, CA 92392-5849
30 foot dome - 70 seats
Zeiss ZPK3 Skymaster star projector installed 1996
phone: 619-245-4271, ext. 324
E-mail: [email protected]

OBSERVATORIES:

Big Bear Solar Observatory
40386 North Shore Lane
Big Bear City, CA 92314
phone: 909-866-5791


Frank P. Brackett Observatory
Dept. of Physics and Astronomy
Pomona College
610 N. College Ave.,
Claremont, CA 91711 USA 
909-621-8724
E-mail: [email protected] 


Garvey Ranch Observatory
Los Angeles Astronomical Society
Garvey Ranch Park
751 S. Orange Ave.
Monterey Park, CA 
213-673-7355
E-mail: [email protected]


Gordon D. Crowell Observatory
Rio Hondo Community College
3600 Workman Mill Rd.
Whittier, CA 90608
562-908-3566


Mount Wilson Observatory
Mt. Wilson Institute
P. O. Box 1909
Atlanta, GA 30301-1909
phone: 404-651-2932


Palomar Observatory
Palomar Mountain, CA 92060. 
E-mail: [email protected]


San Fernando Observatory
Department of Physics and Astronomy
CSU Northridge
Northridge, CA 91330
phone: 818-367-9333
E-mail: [email protected]


Table Mountain Observatory
P.O. Box 367
Wrightwood, CA 92397
619-249-3551


----------



## gERoNimO88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Vancouver, Canada









H.R. MacMillan Space Centre


----------



## Rodarte (May 30, 2007)

ROSARIO, ARGENTINA









PLANETARIO CIUDAD DE ROSARIO


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Planetarium Negara/National Planetarium

Looks like a mosque but it is not. 

from http://www.cuti.com.my









from http://allmalaysia.info









http://ubie79.fotopages.com/?&page=4









http://www.baksa.gov.my


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The McLaughlin Planetarium in Toronto is attached to the Royal Ontario Museum, which recently added a huge expansion. The Planetarium, however, is closed, due to underfunding.


----------



## MikeTheGreek (Jan 9, 2007)

In athens there is the largest and most modern digital planetarium of the world

http://www.athens-today.com/e-planetario.htm


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

*Some from Mexico*










*Mexico City*

Planetario "Luis Enrique Erro" Instituto Politécnico Nacional

















MUTEC

















*Monterrey*

Planetario Alfa


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

In Greece there are 3 planetariums in total(i think) :

Hellenic cosmos planetarium :



















Planetarium of the eugenidion foundation:

This one according to their info, is the most advanced and bigger planetarium in the world.





































Planetarium of the technology museum in Thessaloniki:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

please click: http://www.radiodeejay.hr/forum/lang/inexed.htm I'll post one from *Colombia*:


----------

